
VFIO – How I game on Linux - ssgelm
https://b1nzy.com/blog/vfio.html
======
headsoup
I tried this a while ago. Got the passthrough going ok (AMD) but I failed
getting kb/mouse working properly and just decided from then to not play games
I couldn't get working through Wine or that don't have Linux support.

There are a lot more Linux native games coming out now and Wine is also much
better than even a year ago (particularly with DX11) so it's much less
frequent that I now miss out on a game.

I'm just using a wine profile I configured ages ago too, so probably could be
easier using Lutris or PlayOnLinux

